# 10 week trt bloods



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Total:  715 ng/dl
SHBG:  43.3 nmol/l
free test:  135 pg/ml
bioavailable:  317 ng/dl
psa:  .54

The only thing on the whole panel that was off was a liver enzyme (AST) was slightly elevated at 51 iu/l. My wife and I had gone out and had 3-4 beers the night before so Im hoping that is it. My liver enzymes are always very low. 

As for the other stuff, what does everyone think?  Id certainly like to add some test on there. 

Btw estradiol just says less than 20 on the readout.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

I can’t see a liver issue being related to TRT as never heard it and I didn’t have a liver issue on TRT..

What do you want a higher TRT level for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2018)

How are you feeling


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

I feel pretty good. Can now recover from workouts and strength is blasting past what I thought I would ever do again. 

But come on Jenn, everyone wants more. I was hoping to see levels around 1000 or so.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I feel pretty good. Can now recover from workouts and strength is blasting past what I thought I would ever do again.
> 
> But come on Jenn, everyone wants more. I was hoping to see levels around 1000 or so.



lmao...it’s all good..just no longer TRT....:32 (17):


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

It can be trt with just a little more T


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 2, 2018)

If you find a Dr. who therapeutically puts you at 1,000, check their credentials.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> It can be trt with just a little more T



No man you are good. Like Jenner says that ain't trt at that level. If you are making progress then just keep it steady and keep progressing. Don't get to a point where now you gotta take this and that to deal with sides.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 2, 2018)

The high end of normal is going to be 900 -1100 depending on what reference range the lab uses.  So I'm kinda wondering how you get  value of 1000 as not being trt.  It is within the normal reference range.

Having said that, there's nothing wrong with 715 and  the difference between that and 1000 would be negligible in terms of your training.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

The good thing that I am seeing is that while my total test has only gone up a little over 200 pts, my bio available has more than doubled. My constant tendonitis is gone, my dick is inexhaustible, and without even really training for strength Im pushing weights near what I used to in my powerlifting days 15 years ago


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> If you find a Dr. who therapeutically puts you at 1,000, check their credentials.




Exactly....lol...........:32 (20):


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> The good thing that I am seeing is that while my total test has only gone up a little over 200 pts, my bio available has more than doubled. My constant tendonitis is gone, my dick is inexhaustible, and without even really training for strength Im pushing weights near what I used to in my powerlifting days 15 years ago




Your at 700 now so you were at 500? I’m surprised any doctor would consider putting you on TRT at those levels . What was your free test prior?

what dosage are you at for TRT?

Your estradiol is low are you running ai?  Just curious as to if you are not making much or killing it off?


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

It's a trt clinic. My free and bioavailable were both very low. My test is mixed with arimidex. Not my choice. Going to run straight test cyp 50-50 with the mixed test I get from the clinic for the next ten weeks to see if there is any difference in feel or bloods. I have good access to quality stuff


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

I take 200 mg test cyp per week in two injections mon and thurs


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2018)

When were bloods pulled in relation to your injection days?


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 2, 2018)

Wed afternoon. My last injection had been monday morning.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 3, 2018)

I think the trt clinics will be ok with levels at or near 1000, a pcp on the other hand will more than likely not try to get you up that high. The clinics are out to get paid imo, so they will be ok with levels that high as long as the money keeps coming in, granted it may not be all of them but they will be more heavy handed with the test dose than a primary would be.

most pcp docs are going to shoot for a mid range level rather than a high normal level. 

If you are feeling good and responding well to what you are on, I see no reason to change things up.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

Im not. Really just trying to get really dialed in before going to underground sources. I can do this program for about $40 a month illegally. My protocol is $250 at the clinic.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im not. Really just trying to get really dialed in before going to underground sources. I can do this program for about $40 a month illegally. My protocol is $250 at the clinic.



Just curious...250 a month?


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes. Thats correct


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Yes. Thats correct



I guess that’s not outrageous if you have extra cash to do it:32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

Considering how cheap testosterone really is, it seems a bit steep to me but that's the world now. I never even inquired about their GH therapy


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Considering how cheap testosterone really is, it seems a bit steep to me but that's the world now. I never even inquired about their GH therapy



Trust me, I know the over charging even via actual Dr’s lol..bullshit the way they overcharge!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a friend who was diagnosed with very aggressive breast cancer at 31 years old. Believe she is over $11 million in treatments and plastic surgery now three years later.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 3, 2018)

How many days after you pinned was the blood work?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I have a friend who was diagnosed with very aggressive breast cancer at 31 years old. Believe she is over $11 million in treatments and plastic surgery now three years later.



Very sorry to hear...serious medical services are a whole different story!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah what the clinics charge is nuts, the only good thing with it is it usually includes regular lab work and monthly medication. But true you can do the same on your own cheaper using an UGL. But then you run the risk of getting bunk gear. 
I do my trt through my pcp, and while they started me out at a much lower dose then a clinic, the cost is way less too.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> How many days after you pinned was the blood work?




Pinned monday am. Bloods weds pm


----------

